# Red Sunset MAple Recently Planted



## Jace (Jun 14, 2011)

What caused this to the leaves?
1)all leaf Tips "dieback"
2.) Outer edge of leaves turning very light, and not as deep green as the inner leaf

I believe it is simply stress - chlorosis- of being planted during the heat (85-92' weather lately)

Watering 2x per wk, but maybe should do it every 2-3 days for a while?? Give it some chelates iron.

The tree was sprayed with water one time during high 80's- low 90's temps, maybe that is part of the problem....but I think rather moreso stress. 


It was planted 2 weeks ago


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 15, 2011)

Salt burn maybe? Is that yard heavily manicured? I have had issues with field grown trees dropped in a yard with regular feedings. Tree, being field grown, isn't used to all the salts, I would bet water would help, pushing that salt down further. My guess anyways!


----------



## IL Arborist (Jun 20, 2011)

I would highly reccomend a few applications of Essential Plus 1-0-1. Make sure your measuring your watering. 1-2" per week.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 24, 2011)

Its just a little shock. If you had just been planted you'd be in shock too!  Should be fine. No NPK!!! I agree with the 1-0-1 essentials though, outstanding product. Will NOT create growth, it just supplies "organics" to the soil and sunset's need all the help they can get in urban soil.


----------

